# Dooka Pad Question



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

After they have been used and dried, are they supposed to look like new still? I used my Dooka Pad for the first time yesterday, left it to dry and it looks like a big fluffy fleece. The fibres are all curled up instead of being straight, like they were before I used it. Is that normal?


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Often find a good comb helps renew mine every now and then, not too brutal but enough to stop them tangling and It just feels a bit better on the next wash 

Might do nothing at all for it but does in my head :/


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

absolutly fine it's a natural product just comb it gently.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I put mine on a rinse cycle in the washing machine, comes out like new.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

A pet brush is ideal


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Follow it with a flea comb to ensure no pins have come out. Or a hard scrubbing brush


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ah ok, it's because I've read that people say that theirs is over a year old still looks like the day they bought them. It made me think that maybe there was something wrong with mine. I'll try combing it gently. Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I've never combed mine. 

Here's mine, 6 months old. I just rinse through with warm water and put it on a spin cycle for 10 minutes. I leave it in the airing cupboard for a few hours.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah, it looks just like yours does. I would've liked a red one, but they don't sell them anymore


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Yeah, it looks just like yours does. I would've liked a red one, but they don't sell them anymore


Got rip off copy cats to thank for that

Regarding other posts, I've never combed mine. I just give it a rinse and leave it on a grit guard then machine wash it every so often. Still like new


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

So just a cold 30° rinse is recommended?


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Got rip off copy cats to thank for that
> 
> Regarding other posts, I've never combed mine. I just give it a rinse and leave it on a grit guard then machine wash it every so often. Still like new


Oh, so that's the reason they stopped making them.

Well I won't comb it just yet. I've only used it once, so I'll see how I get on with it and if I feel the need to Groom it, then I will lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

hobbs182 said:


> So just a cold 30° rinse is recommended?


I just normally rinse my 2 out with the hose give them a proper wring out then shake them out...then gently pull at holding a corner diagonally then shake again.

Both mine are well over 2 years old now and still going strong...if i do want to make them super fluffy I give them a quick brush with an interior cleaning brush but that is so rarely done.

Same goes for the Dooka wheel mitt too....that gets the same treatment.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I give mine a thorough rinse after use, grab the corner of it and swing it around to shake out as much water as possible then leave to dry on a grit guard, mine looks like new.


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> I give mine a thorough rinse after use, grab the corner of it and swing it around to shake out as much water as possible then leave to dry on a grit guard, mine looks like new.


Exactly the same here and still like new.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

pantypoos said:


> I give mine a thorough rinse after use, grab the corner of it and swing it around to shake out as much water as possible then leave to dry on a grit guard, mine looks like new.


I only did that once and it slipped out of my hand and I had to go round to the neighbours garden to retrieve it from the hedge


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Mine always looks like the picture shown after washing


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine is well over 3 years old and still going strong. I rinse it after washing the car and shake it out and leave it to dry on the grit guard in the bucket. Before the next wash every now and then I use a cats flea comb just to make sure nothing has got stuck in the fibers and also help keep it looking new.

I was using sheepskin shop mitts before that and whilst they are great value Ill never bother with a mitt again:thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Surely it's a little subjective as to how long it will last before being 'past its best'. 
If you've only one car that you wash once a week then it will last considerably longer than someone who uses it to wash 5 cars every week (as I do). :thumb:


----------



## hyburnate (Apr 6, 2015)

As per this thread last time I used mine I opted to use a washing machine. Before now I would just rinse it out with water in the sink and let it dry. However I put it in the washing machine on a low spin setting on a Rinse + Spin cycle. Came out looking like new and it works amazingly!


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

can also agree with the above^

used a 30 degree machine wash last night as recommended, with extended rinse, no detergent or added cleaner, came out feeling great and looked a lot fresher.

won't be doing that every time but certainly beats just rinsing and leaving to dry, renews it slightly imo


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

This is mine, all the hairs have seemed to clumped together in small peaks. I've tried combing it with a normal hair comb and it's seems to be quite matted

Is this normal?

The pad is about 6 months old and only ever cold rinsed out after every wash & left to dry flat on a windowsill


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks fine to me. As soon as it's wet they will go.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmm weird

I've got a few and none look like that and some are years old

Though I'm sure when it's wet it'll be ok, remember these are pure high quality pure wool rather than cheaply sourced from abroad and mixed with all sorts of crap and synthetics


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Hmm weird
> 
> I've got a few and none look like that and some are years old
> 
> Though I'm sure when it's wet it'll be ok, remember these are pure high quality pure wool rather than cheaply sourced from abroad and mixed with all sorts of crap and synthetics


Yeah i havent noticed any difference when i've been using it, but it has been like that pretty much since i have used it

The only reason I've posted this is that ive pursuaded my work colleague to buy one, its arrived today and looks way plusher than mine ever has, with nice straight fibres


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> Yeah i havent noticed any difference when i've been using it, but it has been like that pretty much since i have used it
> 
> The only reason I've posted this is that ive pursuaded my work colleague to buy one, its arrived today and looks way plusher than mine ever has, with nice straight fibres


try a 30 degree wash if you haven't already mate?
mine looked like this and it did it wonders


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

hobbs182 said:


> try a 30 degree wash if you haven't already mate?
> mine looked like this and it did it wonders


Yeah i think I will give it one, I've held off so far as it was against the reccomended instructions

Did you use any detergent (ive got Nanolex MF wash), did you wash it with any other things in the drum, and did you let it have a spin cycle?

Thanks


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

BRUSH IT, with a pet brush:thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mine has never been brushed and machine washed I think twice in about 9 months and looks like this.









Not sure if it's good or not haha


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks fine to me.

The art of looking after Dooka pads is not to look after them.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Looks fine to me.
> 
> The art of looking after Dooka pads is not to look after them.


Hehe this


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> BRUSH IT, with a pet brush:thumb:


Great shout on the pet brush!
After a bit of work it now looks like this, which I think is better


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Great shout on the pet brush!
> After a bit of work it now looks like this, which I think is better


Looks bang on now mate.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I would be very cautious brushing it all the time though.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> I would be very cautious brushing it all the time though.


Yeah I'll only do it every half a year or so, just to spruce it up


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mine's on it's way from Rob 👍👍 looking forward to the postie this week now.
Sounds like they're actually like pets and should have names and only be fed after midnight😄


----------



## rhysduk (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone nkow when they'll be having the large in stock? Wanted to order today for the weekend but will have to get something else now.


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

I got one this week together with the wheel mitt, if you're after this combo it shows stock level for large as 3.
Give Rob a call or drop him an email if you don't want the combo as I'm sure he'll help out👍


----------



## CJohnson (Sep 2, 2014)

rhysduk said:


> Anyone nkow when they'll be having the large in stock? Wanted to order today for the weekend but will have to get something else now.


rhysduk i have just contacted him and they are now in stock

http://dooka.co.uk/washing-drying/dooka-wash-pads
:thumb:


----------



## rhysduk (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks both, bit unsure getting one know, they seem to take a lot of care! Hmm.. seems a good price for the wash mitt and wheel mitt though...


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As said in this thread. The best way to look after a dooka pad is to not look after it. No need to comb as this weakens the natural bond between the fibres and hide over time. I just sling mine in the washing machine on a rinse cycle and gentle spin. No detergents or anything.

Don't forget code DW5 ..


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

rhysduk said:


> Thanks both, bit unsure getting one know, they seem to take a lot of care! Hmm.. seems a good price for the wash mitt and wheel mitt though...


Yup indeed
I posted a photo in the what did you buy today section a couple of days ago👍


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rhysduk said:


> Thanks both, bit unsure getting one know, they seem to take a lot of care! Hmm.. seems a good price for the wash mitt and wheel mitt though...


Dooka pads don't take a lot of care at all!


----------

